# Yellow Fin Tuna



## Death From Above

Caughta yellow fin tuna this morning wade fishing. Gonna make some sashimi tonight....mmm good.


----------



## LITECATCH

must be one of those Pensacola bay Jack Tuna!!


----------



## Cane Pole

Wow! Look out for all of the bones and blood in that "tuna"!!!


----------



## Glastronix

You sure thats not a yellow fin bonefish permituna?


----------



## Chris V

Pelagic yellowtail flounder . Delicious,I like to fry mine with some manatee balls.


----------



## reelfinatical

If thats a Yellowfin Tuna, then I'mJenna Bush.


----------



## Death From Above

I caughtthe tuna using one of these live African Pompano suspendedunder a red balloon.


----------



## Instant Karma

Been using those rigged on a blue/white Islander. Troll about 30kts.


----------



## jimmyjams4110

How did you catch him? I normally just jog down the beach with a 50 wide straped to my back, 25 foot right rigger hanging out of my pocket, raised two blues yesterday.


----------



## reelfinatical

> *jimmyjams4110 (9/15/2008)*How did you catch him? I normally just jog down the beach with a 50 wide straped to my back, 25 foot right rigger hanging out of my pocket, raised two blues yesterday.


lmao.....


----------



## Halfmoon

Those small Tuna's are really good smoked. But that's a nice yellow tail.


----------



## Hookd Up

dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?


----------



## Chris V

What are you talking about? That _is_ a yellowfin Tuna. I saw a big school of them right in the surf getting chased by4 black marlin that were also being chased by a sperm whale. I hooked up on the whale with a berkley gulp giant squid (12' New penny, 1/8oz. jighead) but he threw the hook on his 17th jump.


----------



## Brant Peacher

> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?


He is obviouslykidding about the tuna. I hope he is kidding about the African Pompano as well because thats a lookdown.


----------



## Death From Above

> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?


Hell Yeah!! I know a yellow fin tuna when Icatch one!:banghead

Some yankee tried to tell me it was a Jack Carnival or some shit like that and I told him to to go back to New York andeat a blue fish along with some other words I can't repeat on here. :banghead:banghead


----------



## Dylan

> *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> Hell Yeah!! I know a yellow fin tuna when Icatch one!:banghead
> 
> Some yankee tried to tell me it was a Jack Carnival or some shit like that and I told him to to go back to New York andeat a blue fish along with some other words I can't repeat on here. :banghead:banghead
Click to expand...



Yankees dont know shit..


----------



## Matt09

Dude this guy hasnt seen nothin. I got a megladon shark last week casting in my bayou with a doa. it was just under 75 ft its a small one compared to my others. But seriously dont eat that, unless you like hardtail.


----------



## Death From Above

> *Brant Peacher (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> He is obviouslykidding about the tuna. I hope he is kidding about the African Pompano as well because thats a lookdown.
Click to expand...

Brant....you are a redfish expert and all, but you sure don't know your fish! This is a Lookdown:










I'm glad there's somebody like me on here to keep things straight!:doh


----------



## lingfisher1

this thread has had me laughing all day

my co-workers think I am crazy


----------



## Brant Peacher

> *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brant Peacher (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> He is obviouslykidding about the tuna. I hope he is kidding about the African Pompano as well because thats a lookdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brant....you are a redfish expert and all, but you sure don't know your fish! This is a Lookdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there's somebody like me on here to keep things straight!:doh
Click to expand...



Dang it! I need to learn how to target other species of fish.


----------



## Midnight Rider

> *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*Caughta yellow fin tuna this morning wade fishing. Gonna make some sashimi tonight....mmm good.


I call BS on this post. I caught one of those last week on my Bream Buster pole on a gold hook with a cricket at Stone Lake. That there is a walleyed skip jack. They were brought down here by the snow birds and released into our local waters to help make the yankees feel more at home. The one I caught was 45 lbs


----------



## NavySnooker

that sure is one hell of a yellowfin tuna!!!! i'd mount it right next to my jackalope and my dodo bird. hell, i think my pet skunkape might like to have a bite of that!!!! he sure loves his yellowfin tunavalle.


----------



## Wharf Rat

HOW DARE YOU REMOVE THAT ENDANGERED YELLOWFIN FROM THE WATER WITHOUT A YELLOWFIN TAG!!!!!! :nonono 

I know you didn't say whether you had one or not, but I'm automatically assuming you didn't. And the least you could do is properly support that poor innocent fish when posing for a picture...and I'm sorry that it bit your head off.


----------



## seanmclemore

this post was just what i needed to finish the day at work. made tears come to my eyes laughing so hard.

may want to add a little rock salt to your tuna and put it in the sun for a few days...might be good jerkey.

cheers


----------



## Chris V

> *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brant Peacher (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> He is obviouslykidding about the tuna. I hope he is kidding about the African Pompano as well because thats a lookdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brant....you are a redfish expert and all, but you sure don't know your fish! This is a Lookdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there's somebody like me on here to keep things straight!:doh
Click to expand...

In all seriousness, where did you catch this permit?


----------



## mdrobe2

All that time I spent in Venice last month looking for yellowfin tuna and turns out you can catch them right here in the bay...go figure.


----------



## konz

man that aint nothing, folks catch them up her in milton on corn kernels and a cane pole........damn amateurs

and there aint nothing wrong with eatn' bluefish!


----------



## captwesrozier

this tuna had a great smell to it and thought about eating it raw but the husband was a judge and he wanted to mount it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tight lines!


----------



## Chris V

> *captwesrozier (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tuna had a great smell to it and thought about eating it raw but the husband was a judge and he wanted to mount it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tight lines!


I've eaten a couple of those myself! Gettin' them to fight is easy too, just call them by the wrong name!


----------



## MR.STAAL

> *Brant Peacher (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is obviouslykidding about the tuna. I hope he is kidding about the African Pompano as well because thats a lookdown.
Click to expand...



i dont think he was hahahahahahaha


----------



## Death From Above

> *tunapopper (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brant Peacher (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hookd Up (9/15/2008)*dude are u serious? or do u really think that is a yellow fin tuna?
> 
> 
> 
> He is obviouslykidding about the tuna. I hope he is kidding about the African Pompano as well because thats a lookdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brant....you are a redfish expert and all, but you sure don't know your fish! This is a Lookdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there's somebody like me on here to keep things straight!:doh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all seriousness, where did you catch this permit?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's JHOGUE'S lookdown/permit.


----------



## Travis Gill

That Permit was caught redfishing on a dock. Jeremy caught it but we were fishing together


----------



## pete bender

> *lingfisher1 (9/15/2008)*this thread has had me laughing all day
> 
> my co-workers think I am crazy




what are you talking about ryan im right next to ya and you told me that was a hardtail on steroids lol GREAT POST


----------



## prostreet78

I've eaten a couple of those myself but that one u got wes is bad ass


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## Saltfisher

thats a great lookin tuna. good to know they are in the bay this time of year. Not to take away from your great catch, but I've been fishin in lake martin lately...caught a first last week in that lake. a RED SNAPPER, aren't those things suppose to be endangered or somethin? I couldn't believe it. It put up quite a fight. I pulled it off the bottom in about 45 feet of water. I was tryin to decide if i should keep it, so i cleaned it off a little and it cranked in two pulls! i kept it. heres a pic

:moon


----------



## Reel Sick

Nice catch Looks FUN! Keep your lines Wet!!

<center><h3 style="background-color:gray">

*

If you need to save money and have a quick turn around on your computer repair call Me!!!

I MATCH ANY LEGIT COMPETITORS PRICES OR BEAT THEM GUARANTEED!!

Used Laptops and Desktops in stock for great prices call to find out more 

7 Days A Week 8:00am-9:00pm

850-384-TUNE or 850-348-8863 

EMAIL [email protected] 

My Site- http://lowcostcomputerrepair.webs.com

http://lowcostcomputerrepair.webs.com</a>

<center><center>

<center></h3>*


----------



## choppedliver

There seriously should be a maximum signature size... Just wow...


----------



## Badfisherman

This has to be the funniest thread I have read on here. You guys are nuts!


----------



## NEAT TIMES

I PREFER THEM BATTERED! RON


----------



## Pass Time

> *tunapopper (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *captwesrozier (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this tuna had a great smell to it and thought about eating it raw but the husband was a judge and he wanted to mount it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> I've eaten a couple of those myself! Gettin' them to fight is easy too, just call them by the wrong name!
Click to expand...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Lyin Too

Careful, If you ever eat one of those in the light you'll never do it again


----------



## todd in the bay

DFA, You Horsefly!


----------



## ApexYakin

I was sitting in class at south alabama reading this on my phone and about pissed myself with this thread not to mention the looks i got while tearing up from laughing..hahahahahaha this is as good as the post for the article about the guys who pulled the sea snake on board and drunkenly being chased by it hahaha


----------



## lsucole

I now this an old thread , but it has been hilarious. It also proves a point I made on another post about all of us having "cabin fever " due to the weather/fishing conditions. I am however a little confused with the photo and comments from Capt. Wes. Now , exactly what did that Judge want to mount again ?


----------



## Dylan

This is the real Yellowfin..Caught in Bayou Chico..





Oh yeah, Yellowfin eat live shrimp


----------



## Clay-Doh

> *captwesrozier (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> this tuna had a great smell to it and thought about eating it raw but the husband was a judge and he wanted to mount it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tight lines!




I think if you read that right (others may say wrong..) that is the dirtiest thing that has ever been said on the forum.


----------



## theredsreaper

If this isn't a shark, ill kiss your ass!!!txtPost_CommentEmoticon(':moon');


----------



## Death From Above

> *theredsreaper (2/12/2010)*If this isn't a shark, ill kiss your ass!!!txtPost_CommentEmoticon(':moon');


No...that's a Peter Mullet. I hope you washed your hand after you played with it.


----------



## TEAMR&R

nice jack


----------



## dragman6693

dude this thread is absolutley the funniest damn think i've ever read!!!! i'm in stitches i kinda feel bad for the guy though....i hope he was kidding...


----------



## Splittine

> *TEAMR&R (2/15/2010)*nice jack


Thats not a jack, cant you read the title?


----------



## PorknBeans

nice tuna!:bowdown:bowdown i caught one myself off the pier last summer....a long with a bunch of juvenile cobia.....do they lose the suckers on the top of their heads when they get older??


----------



## Sunshine17

Wow. Great post. Funny stuff. Where did u catch this "Yellow Fin Tuna"?


----------



## Sunshine17

Where did you get this uhhhh tunamit?


----------

